# Kind of a cool pic ~90.8k



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

This is a section of the pic I posted in another thread about high gloss trim and dual paned windows.

The reason I posted this higher-res section of the original was that it shows a nifty thing about dual paned windows. You get dual reflections... More text below pic:








See how the window section of the pic looks like the camera may have been moving? Well, if you look in the high gloss trim part, you see that is not the case- it's clear (well, as clear textured trim allows). The glass part of the photo has a ghost shadow because of the second pane- which reflects the image again. Kinda nifty in a nerdy kinda way.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

That is a GREAT picture of the high gloss Shadowline and double paned windows. Both are must have mods in my book. Very classy looking. The classy appearance of the windows is just a side benefit of the "vault" effect they provide, which is the main reason I decided to do the mod.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interesting..... so what is the reasoning behind the double paned windows? Any benefit?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

The main benefit is the increased quietness inside the car. It's more relaxing to drive when the sound of cars, people, and general noises around town are muffled by having these windows. Also, they are supposed to insulate and maintain the temperature inside the car better. 
These are two panes of glass with an inert gas-filled layer in between. It is one of four types of glass available on the 5 and 7 series. This is NOT the security glass, which has a polycarbonate layer sandwiched between the panes instead, but the same thickness of ~9mm. The last type of glass is the Protection glass, about a full 3/4" thick if I recall. They are about 30lbs each and cost around $3000 for one door window. The ones on Prop's car were never available as an option in the U.S., but the parts are available for order.
The black ceramic band surrounding the windows is also very classy looking.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> *The main benefit is the increased quietness inside the car. It's more relaxing to drive when the sound of cars, people, and general noises around town are muffled by having these windows. Also, they are supposed to insulate and maintain the temperature inside the car better.
> These are two panes of glass with an inert gas-filled layer in between. It is one of four types of glass available on the 5 and 7 series. This is NOT the security glass, which has a polycarbonate layer sandwiched between the panes instead, but the same thickness of ~9mm. The last type of glass is the Protection glass, about a full 3/4" thick if I recall. They are about 30lbs each and cost around $3000 for one door window. The ones on Prop's car were never available as an option in the U.S., but the parts are available for order.
> The black ceramic band surrounding the windows is also very classy looking. *


Hmm... is it only the side glass that is like this or are the front and back windshields also made to be double-pane? Does it still help insulate and maintain the temp if the front and back windows are still single pane? :dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Hmm... is it only the side glass that is like this or are the front and back windshields also made to be double-pane? Does it still help insulate and maintain the temp if the front and back windows are still single pane? :dunno: *


 All windshields are double paned- on every car sold in the US. It's also how windshield repair works- You get a chip and the outside layer breaks, but the inside doesn't.

BMW does offer a climate control windshield for the 5 and 7's. I am pretty sure it has the inert gas that Tyrone speaks of between the panes.

The rear winshield glass is not double paned and BMW doesn't offer one for anything but protection models.

As for whether or not it helps insulate, I can say yes. The car is much cooler, and I experience less road noise with all but ~20% of the glass double paned.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

On the E39, yes it is only the side glass (6 windows) with the "insulating double glazing." Having this option on the E38 would also mean having a double paned rear window. The security and protection glass covers all windows except a glass sunroof. These are not available on the E46, but you can get the climate comfort windshield for that car, which has an infrared reflecting layer between the panes. If you look at a 2001 7-series, you will see a greenish blue tint to the windshield and a couple cutouts for placing transponder devices.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I think I see the same dual reflection in the windows of my 2003 540ia. Could it be that dual pane is in this model year as standard?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

crete said:


> *I think I see the same dual reflection in the windows of my 2003 540ia. Could it be that dual pane is in this model year as standard? *


 No, it's not standard. The way to check is to measure the thickness to the specs that Tyrone mentioned ~9mm. Standard glass is about half that thick. Also, the side double paned (called 'glazed,' really) windows have a black stripe ~1" thick across the tops of the windows. The black stripe is ceramic and hides the junction of teh two windows.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*2pain 3series?*



Tyrone said:


> The main benefit is the increased quietness inside the car. It's more relaxing to drive when the sound of cars, people, and general noises around town are muffled by having these windows. Also, they are supposed to insulate and maintain the temperature inside the car better.
> These are two panes of glass with an inert gas-filled layer in between. It is one of four types of glass available on the 5 and 7 series. This is NOT the security glass, which has a polycarbonate layer sandwiched between the panes instead, but the same thickness of ~9mm. The last type of glass is the Protection glass, about a full 3/4" thick if I recall. They are about 30lbs each and cost around $3000 for one door window. The ones on Prop's car were never available as an option in the U.S., but the parts are available for order.
> The black ceramic band surrounding the windows is also very classy looking.


>>>would you know is the double pain avail for my new 330xi as a orderable part??? Is it just a direct glass replacement or require door guide heavy mods as well??

if' it's just replacing door glass i'd love to ''upgrade''!!


----------



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

*Glossy shadowline trim*

Propellerhead, did you purchase the shadowline trim from the $tealer or Pacific?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

photo2000a said:


> >>>would you know is the double pain avail for my new 330xi as a orderable part??? Is it just a direct glass replacement or require door guide heavy mods as well??
> 
> if' it's just replacing door glass i'd love to ''upgrade''!!


It's more than the door glass on an E39. You have to replace pretty much every piece of trim on the inside of the windows as well. Here is a pic from my install:









I am sure parts exist for teh E46, but I do not know what they are. Find bimmerfest member, Tyrone- The foremost Bimmer part and ETK wiz kid.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jmig said:


> Propellerhead, did you purchase the shadowline trim from the $tealer or Pacific?


I got them at jobber through a 'reciprocal business relationship' I have with a paint and body shop.


----------

